# Eclipse will nicht starten



## Simplesmile (7. Apr 2011)

Hey Leute, 

hab da ein kleines Problem kann meine Eclipse Version nicht starten, ist bestimmt ein ziemlich winziger Schritt dieses zu lösen, aber komme nicht drauf! 

Infos im Bild! 

danke schon einmal


----------



## schlingel (7. Apr 2011)

Ist die DLL in dem Verzeichnis?

Falls nicht kannst du entweder das JDK nochmal installieren oder den Pfad ausbessern.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Apr 2011)

In der Regel ein 32/64 Bit Problem. Hast du ein 64 Bit Eclipse heruntergeladen aber verwendest ein 32 Bit Java?


----------



## Simplesmile (8. Apr 2011)

Hey, jau der Pfad ist richtig, bzw. es ist das da was da sein sollte! 
Und zu der 32Bit Java version, wie finde ich raus ob es eine 32Bit oder 64Bit version ist? 
Durch die Kommandozeile java -version steht nichts drin! 
Würde eine 32Bit Version überhaupt auf einem 64Bit System laufen?


----------



## schlingel (8. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

in der Fehlermeldung die du geposted hast siehst du es schon: Du hast ein 32Bit Java installiert. Das sieht man daran, das Windows 32-Bit Programme nach *Programme x86* installiert und 64-Bit Programme nach *Programme*

Du hast wahrscheinlich ein 64-Bit Eclipse. Lade dir noch einmal eine 32-Bit-Eclipse Version herunter oder die 64-Bit Version von Java und installier das. Dann sollte es hinhauen.

Übrigens: 32-Bit Programme können in einem 64-Bit Betriebssystem laufen, Probleme gibt es nur wenn du den umgekehrten Fall versuchst oder versuchst 32-Bit Code u. 64-Bit Code zu mischen. Ein Prozess kann immer nur in einem Adressierungsmodus laufen.


----------

